# Vladimir Ivanovich Martynov (born 20 February 1946)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Before 1991 (collapse USSR) a serial music composer; after 1991 he makes compositions on large Christian themes. The reactions on YouTube vary from 'deep Russian soul' to 'Kitsch'...


----------

